# A Question I was asked



## Ranchboy (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Guys

I have a’57 Ford tractor for sale on the internet. Someone contacted me via emailed and wanted to know the tractor serial number. Can anybody tell me why they would want that? Is that like a car VIN number? What are they trying to learn about my tractor?
Thanks

Rick


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I guess u can track it to see if it’s stolen.??


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

They can learn just about everything from the VIN number about how the tractor came out from the factory and they can check to see if it is stolen.....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's where you will find Model and serial numbers on your 1957 tractor. IMO, there is virtually no way to trace a 70 year old tractor to determine if it was stolen. Tractors often change hands between private individuals with no records.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe somebody stole his tractor and he's check any that come up for sale. I have a few old tractors, and all came with only a bill of sale, nothing else. 
The serial number won't be of much use except to date the tractor in order of manufacture, or to identify the individual unit. The model numbers etc. will tell the prospective buyer all he needs to determine the build date and equipment the tractor came with.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Maybe somebody stole his tractor and he's check any that come up for sale. I have a few old tractors, and all came with only a bill of sale, nothing else.
> The serial number won't be of much use except to date the tractor in order of manufacture, or to identify the individual unit. The model numbers etc. will tell the prospective buyer all he needs to determine the build date and equipment the tractor came with.


You have the nearest answer. The rest can be found here:

Ford Tractor Serial Number and Model Identification (myfordtractors.com) 

There is a rhyme and reason for the inquiry.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ranchboy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have a’57 Ford tractor for sale on the internet. Someone contacted me via emailed and wanted to know the tractor serial number. Can anybody tell me why they would want that? Is that like a car VIN number? What are they trying to learn about my tractor?
> Thanks
> ...


The s/n would tell anyone the option equipment on the machine.









SOURCE: Ford Tractor Model Identification (myfordtractors.com)


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Good stuff *bmaverick*. That's why I'd want the S/N as a potential buyer.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

The SN isn’t registered or recorded, but if stolen it will be entered as stolen via serial number. I have my SN recorded with insurance commonest along with my mower and UTV.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I take pictures of my equipment and the manufacturer's tag with S/N showing.

I use this for insurance and proof of ownership. 

I also use this when buying parts. I keep copies of the pics on my phone in separate folders for each piece. List part numbers, filter numbers, belt numbers, etc. Keeps me organized or at least the appearance of organization.


----------



## legless1957 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ranchboy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have a’57 Ford tractor for sale on the internet. Someone contacted me via emailed and wanted to know the tractor serial number. Can anybody tell me why they would want that? Is that like a car VIN number? What are they trying to learn about my tractor?
> Thanks
> ...


To check Build date /year Built


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

When my dad sold his uncles JD2440 I kept a copy of the S/N so sometime when I have then money I want to find that tractor and buy it. That way I know it's THAT tractor.


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> The s/n would tell anyone the option equipment on the machine.
> SOURCE: Ford Tractor Model Identification (myfordtractors.com)


I have found Century series tractors on CraigsList to be consistently vaguely or incorrectly identified. A serial number would really helpful for a heads-up whether it is worth pursuing or just another x2x parade queen.


----------

